# need help



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

I just picked up an old craftsman garden tractor. Not sure of the model or year. It has a 16hp twin cyl. Onan eng. and a 42" 2 stage snowblower. I found it at the back end of a field, the owner said that it ran rough when parked , so I am sure I can get it running again.
Would anyone have even a hit of model and or year this thing could be? I an guessing 1970 era. not sure


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Could you post a picture?
Rodster


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Post a picture and I'm sure we can find out. Or at least get close to close to a year.


----------



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

I will try to post a pic as soon as posible


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

*Hmmmmm*

Onan engine: I didn't think Craftsman ever used an Onan in a tractor. I have never seen one unless someone changed it a long time ago.

I would be real intrested in seeing pictures of the tractor and the engine.

Bob outta here


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sears did use onan engines way back in their suburban tractors. If I had to guess at the year sight unseen, I'd say early to mid-seventies suburban series.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Here's a link that might help you with your Craftsman:

http://www.geocities.com/sware56920/

Good luck and post pics when you can.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Taken from the above mentioned site:

"Sears updated their Suburban tractors in the mid 60's. Gone were the Bradley transmissions. They were replaced by a conventional transaxle. A standard clutch/brake pedal and gear shift replaced the F/N/R lever on the old tractors. A built in High/Low range eliminated the extra cost and complexity of adding a speed reducer. Tecumseh engines replaced the Briggs models installed in the earlier Suburbans. The horsepower race had begun. The Briggs engine would later return, along with a twin cylinder Onan."

Here's a pic of the 1973 Suburban with the 16hp twin Onan.


----------



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

thankyou for the web link it helped big time . the tractor is a SS16. which acording to the link that makes it an 1973


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Six and Greg,

Very impressive!!

You are the Tractor Masters!!!:headclap: :headclap: :headclap:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Those old Suburban tractors were awesome machines. Very capable of plowing soil, cultivating, snow removal, etc. They are highly sought after even today because of their very strong transmissions. I know a lot of local pullers look for these in my area, and it is because of their strength. Best of luck in fixing her up. :thumbsup:


----------



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

she is in very rough shape. eng. is not running at this time , with mice in the carb.at least the butterfly was closed tight,but as soon as I make room for it in the shop the fun will begin, But right it sits under a tarp, since it is winter wonderland here in NH know.the hood is toast, that should be easy to fix . I do run a sheetmetal shop.
The price was right , free, so I could not pass up the challange. 
if any one knows where I could get some manuals on this please let me know.


Thanks


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Here ya go...

Should be able to find someone that has what you need.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/searssuburbontractorclub/


----------



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

thankyou for all your help in finding these. in doing so i found out that the tractor I have found is a 1976 not a 1973 which was what i thought.


----------

